# FOUO Doc on Project Cyber Down (Libya)



## mike_cos (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey mods... can I post it?... seems very interesting... it's a deep study on internet networks and other interesting things about Libya. Obviously now is declassified


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh.. if you google it you'll find... good reading


----------



## Boon (Jun 15, 2011)

We'd prefer FOUO be kept off the site, even if it is visible on the net.


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 15, 2011)

ok... I asked  for this reason.... but google it... very interesting reading


----------

